# Its a good time of year to buy yeast



## Ducatiboy stu (16/7/15)

Now the weather is nice and cool...

Perfect time to get yeast delivered


----------



## manticle (16/7/15)

You could write a book.

'The Musings of Stu'

by Stu.


----------



## Tropico (17/7/15)

Certainly is, except for this weekend. It might actually freeze in the back of the truck Sunday morning


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/7/15)

manticle said:


> You could write a book.
> 
> 'The Musings of Stu'
> 
> by Stu.


Approved by Mods....


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/7/15)

manticle said:


> You could write a book.
> 
> 'The Musings of Stu'
> 
> by Stu.


I Need to report this to the mods.....


It's OT


----------



## Spiesy (17/7/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Now the weather is nice and cool...
> 
> Perfect time to get yeast delivered


Or you fork out that massive $0.50-$1 for an ice block, any time of year.


----------



## indica86 (17/7/15)

Spiesy said:


> Or you fork out that massive $0.50-$1 for an ice block, any time of year.


Which does not make any difference by the time it gets here...


----------



## slcmorro (17/7/15)

indica86 said:


> Which does not make any difference by the time it gets here...


Works fine for me. Have had semi frozen blocks delivered 2 days later. I am in sub-arctic Ballarat though.


----------



## Yob (17/7/15)

indica86 said:


> Which does not make any difference by the time it gets here...


Brewman sent me some yeast a little while back, still cold when it got here.. Admittedly the other direction though


----------



## Spiesy (17/7/15)

indica86 said:


> Which does not make any difference by the time it gets here...


Buy 2 then, splash out.


----------



## Pogierob (17/7/15)

Spiesy said:


> Buy 2 then, splash out.


calm down mate, you are talking about homebrewers here.


----------



## Mardoo (17/7/15)




----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/7/15)

Do you need to re-hydrate the ice..?


----------



## Nullnvoid (17/7/15)

Can you send your own icepack for them to send back?


----------



## Weizguy (17/7/15)

> Can you send your own icepack for them to send back?


I can't see why not, but I doubt the financial advantage, if any.


----------



## Nullnvoid (17/7/15)

Les the Weizguy said:


> I can't see why not, but I doubt the financial advantage, if any.


Look, I'll be honest, when I thought that was a good idea, I forgot it would cost me to send them in the first place. I guess I thought they would miraculously appear there 

Still I might just start randomly sending icepack to different yeast suppliers


----------



## Spiesy (17/7/15)

Nullnvoid said:


> Look, I'll be honest, when I thought that was a good idea, I forgot it would cost me to send them in the first place. I guess I thought they would miraculously appear there
> 
> Still I might just start randomly sending icepack to different yeast suppliers


Develop a material teleporter. Job done.


----------



## Maheel (17/7/15)

Spiesy said:


> Develop a material teleporter. Job done.


careful there... my 8yr old is working on one (has been for a while) so dont be stealing our IP / copyright / patents :lol:

i'm hoping she does one day


----------



## manticle (17/7/15)

Nullnvoid said:


> Look, I'll be honest, when I thought that was a good idea, I forgot it would cost me to send them in the first place. I guess I thought they would miraculously appear there
> Still I might just start randomly sending icepack to different yeast suppliers


It was an idea that occured to you around the same time as the idea you have a month off, correct?
Remember the screw in the hand?
Remember.


----------



## Nullnvoid (17/7/15)

manticle said:


> It was an idea that occured to you around the same time as the idea yo have a month off, correct?
> Remember the screw in the hand?
> Remember.


Yeah more than likely I had it should the same time. Might have been a religious thing  and I remember the screw. Still hurts and caused me to have another case swap beer. Speaking of which need to note that in the thread 

As I was pouring my partner said "I thought you were doing dry July" and I replied, "nah must have been one of your other boyfriends, that's a silly idea with all this beer around"


----------



## manticle (17/7/15)

Never **** with the universe. She says skoll, you skoll.


----------



## Rocker1986 (17/7/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Do you need to re-hydrate the ice..?


----------

